# Dropped in to say hello



## NuclearFusion (May 29, 2008)

Hello to all,
I'm getting back into building model Warbirds again after sevral years and will be asking a few questions.


----------



## David Cohen (May 29, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Thorlifter (May 29, 2008)

Welcome to the site. Hope you hang around and don't be a one post wonder.


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2008)

Hallo Mate,

Welcome on board.Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Njaco (May 29, 2008)

Welcome to the site Fusion!


----------



## Heinz (May 29, 2008)

hey mate welcome.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (May 30, 2008)

g'day and welcome from sunny Australia home of the CAC Boomerang


----------



## Wayne Little (May 30, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, mate!


----------



## ccheese (May 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum....

Charles


----------



## rochie (May 30, 2008)

hello and welcome fusion


----------



## Marcel (May 30, 2008)

Hello


----------



## trackend (May 30, 2008)

yo N Fu


----------



## Hot Space (May 30, 2008)

Welcome to the gang m8 8)


----------



## Gnomey (May 31, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 1, 2008)

Welcome to the asylum mate.....


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 1, 2008)

Howdy!


----------



## DOUGRD (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome to our little escape from post 1945 reality


----------

